# Waiting on glue to dry...



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

I spent a couple hours with some left over plywood and made a squirrel maze. I can't remember if I first got the idea on this site or somewhere else, but either way, it is not my idea. I just thought it was kind of cool. It is all assembled with pocket screws only (my new favorite thing):yes:


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

This looks cool. I'd take it a step further and add plexiglass to the front of it so they couldn't cheat and you could still watch them go thru it.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Squirrels are evil and will cheat if given the chance. You definitely need some acrylic (Plexiglass brand will work just fine) to stop them from cheating.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

there is plexi on the front, i guess i did good at getting it clean :icon_smile:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great job of cleaning. No reflection either. I'd like to see a squirrel go thru that myself.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

clpead said:


> there is plexi on the front, i guess i did good at getting it clean :icon_smile:


Aha great job, now that I look, I think I see it.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I have "squirrel wars" at my house.
No respect for any animal moving into my personal space. Many say "They were there first".....NOT! I've been here 30 years, and squirrels/*****/etc only live a few years.
They chewed through the cedar overhangs in more than one place and I tried live trapping them with no success.
Well, it turned into WAR!. I had the "TREE RATS" running across my ceilings and using the overhangs like a Habitrail.
They have been eradicated.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Da Aardvark said:


> I have "squirrel wars" at my house.
> No respect for any animal moving into my personal space. Many say "They were there first".....NOT! I've been here 30 years, and squirrels/*****/etc only live a few years.
> They chewed through the cedar overhangs in more than one place and I tried live trapping them with no success.
> Well, it turned into WAR!. I had the "TREE RATS" running across my ceilings and using the overhangs like a Habitrail.
> They have been eradicated.


I do have a **** I'd like to eradicate. Unfortunately, it will probably have to be trapped since I live in town.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Would like to see a pic of a squirrel inside.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> Would like to see a pic of a squirrel inside.


 
lol, Me too. We had one next to it today, but I had put some food on the ground to get him close and he just ate that and must have gotten full.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Well done.
Great job.



______________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

Got any action pics?


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

Interesting idea.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

How big is that thing? I can't believe a squirrel will actually go in there. Oh wait! Young males are so full of themselves, they'll do anything on a dare, right?


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

cipead
Chicken with peanut butter in a live trap.
Some will be docile and some will be hissing clawing nasty about it.
Some locals get very nasty about you trapping/killing off creatures and even have laws against it. Be discrete.
Release them 10 miles away or they will wander back.


----------

